# Red Alert 2 error!!please help!!



## bladelancer17 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys..i want to play the classic war game, red alert 2.i was able to install it properly but when i try to actually play the game,an error message pops up..it says:
"unable to initialize ra2.csf.please reinstall red alert 2"
i can't reinstall the game because i can't uninstall it the first place..whenever i try to uninstall,an error report always pops up..you know the one with the "send error report" and "don't send error report"...please help me guys!!it took me 2 days to download this game and then when i thought i could finally play,this ra2.csf error pops up!!it's driving me nuts!!!i know it's an old game but i wanna play it sooo bad!!please help!!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What operating system are you on, XP? If so, there have been many issues with XP and RA2, use the search function in this forum and you should find answers.


----------



## bladelancer17 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah i use xp...what do u think i should do???


----------



## bladelancer17 (Oct 2, 2007)

i triedto search it but no results were found


----------



## bladelancer17 (Oct 2, 2007)

what pisses me off is when i google it,it just shows the description of he error;not the solution...


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, I thought that we had established a solution for the RA2/XP problems, but I guess not. First thing to do is make sure you have the latest drivers for your video card installed, then make sure that you get the latest patch for the game, I believe there are a few out there, try Google for that.

Then, you'll want to try running it in compatibility mode - Find the RA2.exe file (or whatever it's called), right-click it, hit Properties, Compatibility, and select Windows 98 compatibility. You might want to do that for any other .exe files in the program folder as well.


----------



## bladelancer17 (Oct 2, 2007)

its ra2.csf..i've got no clue what that is..i'll check my vid card..


----------



## bladelancer17 (Oct 2, 2007)

oh and did i mention that i downloaded the game from a torrent??i couldn't find the software in stores so i just downloaded it..it took me 2 days


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That may be why. Plus we do not help with any games (or any pirated software/media for that matter) that are downloaded from torrent sites.

If you do not have Command and Conquer (original one), www.commandandconquer.com has the original game plus the covert missions (expansion) free to download as it is their 25th anniversary.


----------



## bladelancer17 (Oct 2, 2007)

i can download RA 2 legally for free???


----------



## bladelancer17 (Oct 2, 2007)

judging from the people's comments on the torrent site,it looks like i'm the only one who has this sort of problem..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to review the TSG Rules, we don't help with pirate downloads.


----------

